# FLUVAL Co2 Indicator Kit



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

ANYONE USING THIS KIT TO MEASURE YOUR CO2 IN YOUR TANK?WHAT DO YOU THINK OF IT.HOW LOW SHOULD IT BE PLACED IN THE TANK AND WHERE? THANK Amazon.com: Fluval CO2 Indicator Kit: Pet Supplies


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

it would work but you still need 4dkh for in it. i put mine on the opposite side of the tank from the co2, and right below water level.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Agree on both items. Everyone gets these things and will or wants to use the water from your tank like the instructions say. You'll be wasting your time if you do this and not use a 4dkh solution in place of the tank water.

Oh yeah, this is a "drop checker"


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

it came with a bottle of 4dkh solution.how often do you change the 4dkh solution?will it last longer than the box said on it?thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That small little bottle is what you add to the 4dkh. It is the same thing as the standard ph regeant. When I setup my DCs it get 4 drops of the blue API ph test and then the rest is 4dkh.


----------

